# Louisiana Limits Update August 4th



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Had Kyle Brown and his grandson Chase on board today for a great day of fishing. Chase landed his first trout and flounder. I couldn't find a redfish to fill Chase's slam.

Sabine Lake fishing is great right now and the weather looks like it should hold for the next couple of weeks.

My open dates for August are:

Friday 12th
Sunday 14th
Thursday 18th
Friday 19th
Saturday 20th

PM if interested in any of these daters.

Let's go fishing.


----------

